# Weekly challenge 4/28 - 5/4  The Sky's the Limit!



## SquarePeg (Apr 27, 2018)

For this week's challenge - feature the sky in your photos.  The sky can be interesting and a focal point or it can be negative space that enhances your subject... clear, cloudy, threatening, hazy - the choice is yours (or Mother Nature's) but make sure the sky is a notable component of your photo, not just a photo with some sky in the background.  As usual, new photos only please!  Here's hoping for some interesting spring skies this week!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 29, 2018)

With the wind we had yesterday I'm surprised these sugar beets are still in the field.


 
This was my Saturday night date; a night in the tractor. At least the sky was interesting.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 29, 2018)

Tried some (post processing) softfocus.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Green peas, blue skies, white clouds


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 29, 2018)

Finally a day that wasn't  just brown haze!




DSC_0027 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




DSC_0025 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Apr 29, 2018)

Zulu, almost looks like a sand storm. Cool shot.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (May 1, 2018)

Itchy trigger finger. The above is actually part of a panorama.


----------



## Jeff G (May 1, 2018)

Zulu, I like this shot better, the negative space created by the sky and the water gives it a complimentary curve that gives it a nice flow.


----------



## zulu42 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks Jeff. I was specifically looking for a shot to use the sky as negative space for this challenge. The neat symmetry just presented itself


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Peeb (May 1, 2018)

This morning, after attempted lunar shots.


----------



## otherprof (May 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> For this week's challenge - feature the sky in your photos,


----------



## Jeff G (May 2, 2018)

Peeb, like the colors in the sky.  Watch those horizon lines, feel like I gonna fall over, I catch myself leaning when I look at this shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 2, 2018)

I think it loos straight.  Maybe I'm listing to the side...


----------



## otherprof (May 2, 2018)




----------



## DanOstergren (May 3, 2018)

I see a sky, don't you?


----------



## SquarePeg (May 3, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> I see a sky, don't you?



nope!  lol


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

One from today, X-T2 + XC 50-230mm


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2018)

Yesterday's sky was pretty much featureless; at least until the fire broke out.



DSC_1500.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (May 3, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> One from today, X-T2 + XC 50-230mm



Wow!  Great choice for this theme.  And you know I love me some XC 50-230 shots!


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > One from today, X-T2 + XC 50-230mm
> ...



Thank you for the nice words, it is the very first time the XC 50-230mm has been on the X-T2.  After today I think it will stay on for a while.


----------



## Jeff G (May 3, 2018)

Dave, that is an awesome shot!


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Dave, that is an awesome shot!



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Peeb (May 3, 2018)

Mostly full moon- 3 image stack by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

X-T2 + XC 50-230mm today, the lamp post is actually at an angle so left it as is.


----------



## Jeff G (May 3, 2018)

Peeb, again your horizon looks a little skewed. Seriously I love pics of the moon.

Dave, you've done it again...great shot.


----------



## Fujidave (May 3, 2018)

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## otherprof (May 3, 2018)

This morning I saw a sky calf and a sky sidewalk

.


----------



## zulu42 (May 3, 2018)

Red Tailed Hawk  with prey


----------



## snowbear (May 5, 2018)

Morning Moon by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (May 5, 2018)

decorative rock piles


----------

